# does rod length increase distance



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

same rod in 12' and 13'
can I expect a significant increase in distance with the longer rod?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A longer rod will give you more distance.... to a point. Everybody has a point (length) that they just cannot get the rod around effectively. Most guys will see a measurable increase in distance going from 12 to 13'.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks tommy
I fiqured that I would get some more distance but I was wondering if it would be significant...….you answered that for me.
I can handle 13' but I had some 14-15' rods that I actually lost distance on.


----------

